# Gutloading crickets with apples?



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

Are apples a good gutload? Never tried them before today but I just grated an apple with a cheese grater and it made a really nice moist apple paste, not as mushy as mushed apple. I put it in with the crickets and they went mad for it, running around with chunks of it in their mouths.

I'm assuming I won't have to put a water substitute in with them anymore either as the apples are really moist.

What do you guys think?


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

SlimJim said:


> Are apples a good gutload? Never tried them before today but I just grated an apple with a cheese grater and it made a really nice moist apple paste, not as mushy as mushed apple. I put it in with the crickets and they went mad for it, running around with chunks of it in their mouths.
> 
> I'm assuming I won't have to put a water substitute in with them anymore either as the apples are really moist.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yeah apples are fine as a gutload, however, I wouldnt use only apple, Id mix it in with your other gutload ingredients to ensure a good combination of the vitamins needed.


----------

